# Help buying a second hand propane stove



## Stegman (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a used propane stove for a small cabin that we're fixing up and was seeking advice on what to look for. These units seem pretty basic, but I'd like to ensure I don't get snookered and end up buying a faulty stove. 

A lot of the ones I see on Craigslist seem like they're been disconnected so there's no way to test them out. 

Any thoughts or guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, what is the square footage are you trying to heat & how well is it insulated?
Those factors will determine what BTU numbers you'll need...
You're looking for a propane burner, so just take a tank, regulator & some fittings
with you when you go look at a unit, hook it up & fire it. 
If it's been removed from the original install location, chances are there 
will be one or more sections of vent available for your test. 
If it's a B-vent, you won't even need to install a cap. DV will need a 
cap or you won't get the necessary separation from the intake & exhaust...
I would lean toward the DV myself, less chance of CO issues... 
HTH


----------



## Stegman (Aug 15, 2011)

Went out and picked up a Jotul Allagash direct vent stove over the weekend. Stove is in pristine condition. It was still hooked up when I went to look at it, so I could see it in action. Guy threw in a some of the duct work. All I need is the horizontal termination kit, which goes for about $230 or so. Should work out nice for us.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice. You'll be happy with the GF300. At 26K BTU (input),
it was BY FAR the most popular gas stove sold by Best Fire.
I bet I installed 3 of them for every other model I installed 
during my 5 years on the crews...
It can sit on a hardwood floor without the need for a hearthpad...
For a top vent install, you'll have to go a minimum of 2 
feet vertical before you can run horizontal to the cap.
Good luck. You got a nice unit....


----------



## Stegman (Aug 15, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Nice. You'll be happy with the GF300. At 26K BTU (input),
> it was BY FAR the most popular gas stove sold by Best Fire.
> I bet I installed 3 of them for every other model I installed
> during my 5 years on the crews...
> ...



Thanks Bob. A couple of follow-up questions for you, if you don't mind: 

The manual that came with the stove [from 2001] indicates that minimum vertical rise from the floor to the center of the horizontal pipe has to be 43 3/4". But a revised manual that came out two years later said the minimum vertical has to be 55 3/4 [see page 7 here: http://www.jotul.com/FileArchive/Files/USA/Oldproducts/Oldgasproducts/GF3_DVII.pdf ].

Any idea why that changed? Which should I go with? Is it more efficient to have a longer vertical run or a shorter vertical run, or does is not matter? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, Stegman,
I'm at work & the "powers that be" dictate that I can't open the manual.
Off the top of my head, I don't recall the height of the Allagash flue collar,
but a rule of thumb we ALWAYS used when determining the vertical venting,
was a MINIMUM of 24" UP from the collar to a 90 then out...
More than 24" won't get you into too much trouble as long as you're 3" below 
the ceiling & meet the outside clearance from the soffit area to the top of the vent cap.
I don't remember EXACTLY why Jotul changed the vent requirements back then but it 
may have to do with the change from the "tube" burner to the "pan" burner.
I think that change happened thereabouts...
If I'm in error about that, Franks or Wood Heat Stoves will chime in... 
HTH


----------



## Stegman (Aug 15, 2011)

The guy I bought it from had it vented into an external [masonry] chimney and said that they were somewhat underwhelmed with its heat output. His horizontal was roughly 43" from the floor [or about 22 inches from the top of the stove]. I'm wondering if that may be because his vertical run was too short. Not real familiar with how the performance of a LP stove can be affected by drafting etc. 

I guess the question is, do I follow the minimum vertical of 43 3/4 from the floor or should I make it a tad longer to 55 3/4 or more? Sounds like 24 up from the top of the stove might be the sweet spot.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I never installed one with less than a 24 vertical vent before turning to horizontal,
& I've NEVER had heat output issues with one either. We always try to size the unit to 
the space requiring heat - NOT the space available. The previous owner may have had 
it installed in a big cold room where it just didn't have the oomph to provide enough heat.
There are MAXIMUM vertical runs specified in the manual & there are restrictor plate 
settings that may have been ignored at install. Generally speaking, though, the Allagash 
has a heat exchanger & tall vents shouldn't reduce the heat output. I'm thinking that it
may have just been too small for the situation.


----------



## Stegman (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Bob. I think I may take the vertical run up a bit higher than the minimum, to the 55-inch range or so. That's just about two feet off the top of the stove.


----------

